# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  كبرياء مطلوبه

## noor al hassan

كبرياء ابغى توقيع يناسب ع اسمي وعلى ذوقش الحلووو طبعا


دمتي بود

----------


## ward roza <3

مااحد رد علي ابي تووقيع يكون من تصميم كبرياء >>>>> طفشت البنيه منش كل التواقيع موعاجبتش


يسلمووو غناتي

----------


## ward roza <3

كبرياء استناش

----------


## كبرياء

*أعتذر ..*
*إن شآلله حد غيري يسويه لك ..*
*أنـآ حـآليآ نفسيتي مآلهآ مزآج الفوتو ..* 
*غير إني فآشله بالتوآقيع الأسلآميه*
*حيآك ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة اختي

----------

